
Halo 4 Beats Halo 3 - mikeparsons
http://www.mikeparsons.net/halo-4-beats-halo-3/#.UJwWdoLynWE.hackernews
======
jzworkman
Was this really worthing of linking? It is a two sentence article saying "Halo
4 launch 15% better than halo 3" without any data to support the claim.
Instead maybe you should have linked to the actual article.

